# Golf Stat/Swing Analysis website



## phishman3579 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey guys,

I am starting a free website to help track my golf game and scores. I was looking for some feedback from genuine golfers. It will always be free and this isn't just a a blatant advertisement. Give it a try and see if it can help you.

It features stat analysis for all aspects of a golf game including: Fairway Drives, Greens in Regulation, par 3/4/5 averages, 200/300/400/500 yard averages, etc. It also allows you to upload your swing and it'll break down your swing into screen caps, so you can help diagnose problems in your swing.

If you want some samples of what it looks like;
Members Page:
myTourCaddy.com
Stat Analysis Page:
myTourCaddy.com
Swing Break down:
myTourCaddy.com

Thanks for all feedback:
myTourCaddy.com


----------



## driving.force (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey Phishman, that's a nice looking site you've got there.

I'm afraid I can't be of any use to you because I'm not actually playing much at the moment. I hope to start playing again soon though so perhaps then I could be of some assistance to you.

Best of luck with the venture. :thumbsup:

- df


----------



## phishman3579 (Oct 5, 2006)

driving.force said:


> Hey Phishman, that's a nice looking site you've got there.
> 
> I'm afraid I can't be of any use to you because I'm not actually playing much at the moment. I hope to start playing again soon though so perhaps then I could be of some assistance to you.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I haven't received too much feedback yet but im still hoping to keep adding more to it.


----------



## OzGolfer (Oct 5, 2006)

G'Day Phishman,

Great site, job well done.

I like how you don't have too many statistical categories, what you have now is plenty to give golfers the information they need to know what areas of their game they need to work on.

Some programs have too many statistical categories and it's very difficult to keep track of them while your playing the game, you end up spending more time thinking about the stats than actually playing golf.

Well that was my 2 cents worth.


----------



## phishman3579 (Oct 5, 2006)

OzGolfer said:


> G'Day Phishman,
> 
> Great site, job well done.
> 
> ...


Thanks Oz, sometimes the programmer gets in the way to the golfer. There is soo much we can do with stats that we fail to realize we are bombarding the user with too much crap.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

I cannot get into the site.


----------



## phishman3579 (Oct 5, 2006)

blue3715 said:


> I cannot get into the site.



myTourCaddy.com isn't up for you?


----------



## phishman3579 (Oct 5, 2006)

blue3715 said:


> I cannot get into the site.



Still having the problem?


----------



## phishman3579 (Oct 5, 2006)

phishman3579 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am starting a free website to help track my golf game and scores. I was looking for some feedback from genuine golfers. It will always be free and this isn't just a a blatant advertisement. Give it a try and see if it can help you.
> 
> ...


I've added a new feature: If you upload your swing (avi, mpeg, etc), you can compare it to a professional (Sergio Garcia) swing in the six critical stages of the swing (address, qurter-back, top, quarter-forward, impact, and finish). It'll help show you where your swing is weak.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

It was very slow and I had to reload several pages. I'll try it again tomorrow.


----------



## phishman3579 (Oct 5, 2006)

blue3715 said:


> It was very slow and I had to reload several pages. I'll try it again tomorrow.


hmm.. it might be a little slow, it is still on a developement machine. I would think most of the pages would be fairly quick. The Swing pages might be slow because of the number of pictures invovled. It will also be slow if you are uploading a swing video, depending on the size of video file.

Thanks for all the feedback, so far.


----------



## golfbore66 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Golf Stats*

Have you seen this site

DIZZY HEIGHTS . Com it has links to 4 other stat sites which you should probably take a look at

Hope that helps


----------



## hst151975 (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah, I can't get in either. I'll try again soon.


----------



## golfbore66 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Golf Stats*

The Sky Commentators yeaterday afternoon mentioned one of the 4 stats web sites recommended by Dizzy Heights

They have a good client list and it costs £30 with a two week free trial  

have you seen it?


----------

